# All of your wisdom needed please!!



## Sarah1712

Ladies (and gentlemen) - So, my amh is relatively low given my age and I have had one failed ivf cycle so logically if i had it retested it would be even less. However, I am really worried that if i wait to have treatment again as i need to lose weight to be eligible for nhs treatment that the older i get the less likely it is that i will be able to use my own eggs. Plus a year or more is sometime in the world of fertility as thats another 12 or more eggs wasted!!!

So I am thinking of booking a fertility MOT at Zita west as I am worried if my level has depreciated that much that there wont be many left!!  I guess I am asking if AMH does depreciate with each tx? And do you think i am worrying unnecessarily? And do you think a natural cycle ivf would be better than another ICSI cycle? So confusing!!! If you made sense of that and comment thank you!!! LOL

Sarah x


----------



## [email protected]@h

Hi Sarah

If AMH is your only issue I personally wouldn't bother with a MOT. It won't tell you nothing you don't know. I would have a single AMH tests to see how your level compares to last test. Also, reading your signature - 4 stone is a good bit of weight to lose so I would concentrate on that.  The more fat your body holds the more detrimental it is so your hormones. I read recently some health boards gave gym memberships on prescription! Is that something you might consider?


----------

